# Free domain



## sk8ar (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone know a site where I could get a free domain ?


----------



## eyal_p (Dec 17, 2004)

sk8ar said:


> Does anyone know a site where I could get a free domain ?


what your site's subject? i mean, what's it gonna be about?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

www.tk


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What ^ said, although it's well known that tk isn't particularly good(it runs off of redirections). If you're looking for free .com's, .net's, .org's, etc. you are out of luck. If they existed there would be no reason for paid ones.


----------



## tohm (Jul 15, 2005)

I know one, but it is a redirect: www.unonic.com. You can choose what kind of ad or no ad at all. Also there are any domain but it has .tf after it. So you could do: www.mysite.com.tf, www.mysite.ca.tf, www.mysite.net.tf, www.mysite.org.tf, and on and on.

With www.dot.tk, it sucks because it has popups, banners, etc.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Another good free redirecting one(the best of those i've seen) is www.shorturl.com. I use the .com.vze extension on my site. There's also cjb.net.


----------



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Or you could just gather up some change and pay $7 (~£4, ~¥780) a year :\


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

A good one is no-ip.com

like yourname.no-ip.com

http://www.no-ip.com/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

*sigh
Almost all of the sites posted are NOT for domain names.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Exactly, like I said, there's literally no such thing as free domains.


----------



## fongpn (Feb 19, 2005)

Try go to www.freewebspace.net/forum
Many post related web hosting and domain there. Try to seek for any sponsers there


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> *sigh
> Almost all of the sites posted are NOT for domain names.


Well no-ip kinda is 

If you bought hosting, but not a domain name, or using free hosting, or using a server on your computer... you can take the IP address for your website and no-ip will turn it into a domain for you for free :up:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its still a subdomain under someone else's domain name.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess, but at least it's better than those redirecting things


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't see how its better.
The only difference is that you have to deal with the DNS yourself.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

well, for example .tk masks the real url and so if you hit refresh, it jumps back to the main page.
no-ip is an actual subdomain so hitting refresh just refreshes the page like it's supposed to do


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ah, I see they've just thrown some frames together at .tk
We still need sk8ar to reply so we can find out if he wants an actual domain or what it is he's looking for exactly.


----------



## sk8ar (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for all sugestions guys I tried some but didn't work  a very long process blablabla 
I have found one very good one !!
Hum you collect points (trying free offers) and than use them for domains, money, free ipod... (you know how this things works). I tried one offer and it was already enough for domain  50pts for signup and 100points for free offer  domain costs 150 points 

That took me about 3 days complete offer, approve points use points 
If you will try it use my refere http://www.freeNezy.com/index.php?refID=8419080 

Thanks for all the suggestions again, but I found this one on another forum and it worked fast


----------



## sk8ar (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh yeah I was looking for an acctual domain com,org,net. BTW I can use one .info domain if anyone wants please send me a PM or email better .

Leiki: Where can you get them for 7$???


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I've got a couple $7 domains from ev1servers, but they've temporarily stopped selling new domains.


----------



## fongpn (Feb 19, 2005)

7 bucks can get from www.xstorm.co.uk
You can get the change furthermore


----------



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

sk8ar said:


> Leiki: Where can you get them for 7$???


I got my domain for only $7 at www.serversphere.net .


----------



## sk8ar (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh guys namecheap.com offers them for 8.88$ with whois guard


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah namecheap is good, they're an eNom reseller I believe.


----------

